# goats cheese



## tinytoes

i can eat it cooked...right?


----------



## Serene123

> Is it OK to eat goats' cheese when I'm pregnant?
> 
> There are different types of goats' cheeses available. The type that is probably most common in the UK has a white rind similar to Brie and Camembert. This type of goats' cheese is sometimes called Chevre and is often served in restaurants, for example in a goats' cheese salad. You should avoid this when you are pregnant. However, other types of goats' cheese that don't have this kind of rind should be fine to eat, particularly hard cheeses.

I found that on google. I don't know much about it though.


----------



## Samantha675

Cooking it should kill anything that would be a problem.


----------



## anita665

You can get a goats cheese which is packaged in like a clear plastic tube which has no white rind on it. Most supermarkets sell it. I wouldn't worry too much about the rind anyway though. The chances are so slim that you'll become ill from it.


----------



## supernurse

I think as long as it's pasturised and not just ripenend it is ok.


----------



## tinytoes

supernurse said:


> I think as long as it's pasturised and not just ripenend it is ok.

what about pasteurized AND ripened? Like it's covered in white but the label says pasteurized?:wacko:


----------



## supernurse

Hmmmm, now I'm confused. Not really sure now. I was watching a the baby channel this morning and they were speaking about milk and cheese and all they said was as long as it's pasturised.

I would think if the cheese says it's pasturised then that would be ok as it's gone through the process that kills all the bugs. xx


----------

